# any D&D players in san jose ca area?



## scully (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi,
I'm in the San Jose Ca. area and am looking to talk to D&D players to either start a new gaming group or join an existing one.
please contact me at scully.dragonfire@juno.com
thanks


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi there, welcome.  There is a "Gamers Seeking Gamers" forum at EN World, you might page through that and take a look at the threads (most people put their city/state in the thread title).  http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=49 

Doing a quick search (which you won't be able to do since you don't have a "Community Supporter" account), I find these threads:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=103185&highlight=jose

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=101699&highlight=jose

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=93143&highlight=jose

Good luck!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll slide this into the right forum. Scully, you'll want to subscribe (with email updates) to this thread so you know when people respond. You can do that under "thread tools."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Heya. 

I'm no longer in the area, but there is a really good gaming community around there.  Among other groups, hook up with the Bay Area Role Playing Society, which put me in contact with two long running campaigns while I lived in the area.  They list GMs seeking players and players seeking GMs, hold game days, etc.  Good people.

http://www.bayrps.com/


----------



## grodog (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi scully---

I'll also mention the local Bay Area boards called Critical Hit at http://www.cilibrin.net/rolldice/index.php  If you post something there, you're very likely to get many more replies


----------



## talinthas (Feb 1, 2005)

cool =)
I'm also from San Jose, and have been without a game since i moved back from college in summer.


----------

